# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Cómo aprender magia

## ardogwyddon

Hola,
en mi canal de Youtube he subido un vídeo en el que cuento algunas de las formas con las que se puede aprender magia. Le doy un toque musical.

Espero que os guste y que me digáis qué os parece.

Saludos,
Ardo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkQhM9O9WaY

----------

